# Trunk Button Help



## peligro911 (Apr 8, 2015)

a While back i installed the interior truck release button following instruction from a thread on here. 

a short time after my actual trunk button stopped working .. the button i installed still works fine.. and so does my key fob

took to dealer they installed to switch on trunk but still did not work. 

what else could it be ? 

they are willing to take a look again but i have to disconnect my interior switch before they will.


----------



## peligro911 (Apr 8, 2015)

70 views and no luck ...bummer i never have easy issues lol


----------



## Damitz (May 11, 2014)

I never installed the interior switch but my trunk switch recently took a crap too. The fob still works, but if I use the rear trunk button I have to hit it a bunch of times before it will pop open and I don't feel like spending $60 for a new switch if that may not be the problem.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Without looking at the thread, you might want to check where you spliced the wires for the new switch into the existing wiring. Make sure you didn't cut a wire that wasn't supposed to be cut. You might have intended to "tap" the wire, but it might have severed it instead.

What type car do you have? Keyless ignition? If so, then you might have a problem with the antenna that senses the fob.


----------



## Damitz (May 11, 2014)

I did a little searching and found this thread may be some help. http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-how-library/9934-repair-your-trunk-switch.html


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

Might want to check the wiring harness under the chrome bar. Mine pinched the wire and eventually messed up my license plate lights after having work done.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Was hoping to tell you the 2013 switch isn't waterproof and that's the issue, but they already swapped that out.


----------



## peligro911 (Apr 8, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> Without looking at the thread, you might want to check where you spliced the wires for the new switch into the existing wiring. Make sure you didn't cut a wire that wasn't supposed to be cut. You might have intended to "tap" the wire, but it might have severed it instead.
> 
> What type car do you have? Keyless ignition? If so, then you might have a problem with the antenna that senses the fob.


i tapped the correct wire just makes me wonder now if i did lose connection and the only connection is to my new switch.. strange part is when i did the install they both worked fine. 
i have a 2013 no keyless just normal flip blade key and key fob. 

Key Fob still works and so does my button i installed.


----------



## peligro911 (Apr 8, 2015)

Merc6 said:


> Was hoping to tell you the 2013 switch isn't waterproof and that's the issue, but they already swapped that out.


thats what i thought also because it worked originally


----------



## peligro911 (Apr 8, 2015)

such a pain to remove my switch i might just cut the wire i ran and have dealer figure it out then just strip and reconnect my wire after the fact so i dont mess with my tap.


----------



## peligro911 (Apr 8, 2015)

ok i am really confused now 

i removed my tap and the trunk works fine .. 

i reinstall the tap my button works but the trunk button stops workings ... 

looking at the wire after removing the tap it is not severed or anything..


----------



## peligro911 (Apr 8, 2015)

anyone have any ideas ? 

taking to dealer is out because it works when i remove the tap


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Where is the diagram you were following to install the button?


----------



## peligro911 (Apr 8, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> Where is the diagram you were following to install the button?


http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/137-...633-interior-remote-trunk-switch-install.html


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I'll have to look at the diagram when I get home tonight, but I can't think of why it would do that unless the tap was damaging the wire. It might do that if it's the wrong size tap for the wire.

It might be worth ohming out the switch and making sure it's NO (Normally open) and not staying closed.


----------



## peligro911 (Apr 8, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> I'll have to look at the diagram when I get home tonight, but I can't think of why it would do that unless the tap was damaging the wire. It might do that if it's the wrong size tap for the wire.
> 
> It might be worth ohming out the switch and making sure it's NO (Normally open) and not staying closed.


ya i might try a diff type of tap .. not sure how to Ohm the switch


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

peligro911 said:


> not sure how to Ohm the switch


I wouldn't worry about that. If the switch was staying closed it would cause a constant connection and it wouldn't work. It may even keep the latch open and the trunk may not even close.


----------

